# Manual for Xavi X5258-P2 Modem/Router



## techbuster (Jul 2, 2008)

For all you frustrated with BBB and Glocalnet Routers - here is the manual for the 5258-P2 Modem/Router

http://uploadfile.org/download.php?id=ryIIXQGCsy9YSsDspI9C

/TB


----------

